# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  FS in Austin: Stratasys uPrint SE perfect working condition + beds + waterworks.

## dnmeeks

For sale in Austin: My Stratasys uPrint SE. Works fine, trading for a newer multi-head system.Recently replaced fans and the air plenum inside the extruder head assembly.Well maintained by me (I have had it for maybe 2 years).Also recently replaced the filament pinch roller in the print head (old one a little worn, was occasionally mis-feeding).I have several print bases in good shape. Stratasys tells you to use a new bed for each print but of course that's way overkill. I use them over and over, occasionally wipe down with Acetone to restore the original surface texture.It has filament in it, model filament is low, support is almost full.Full disclosure if you are not familiar with Stratasys: the filament from Stratasys is very expensive, like >$200 per spool. Argylematerials sells compatible materal and spools for a little less (and you get more filament than the Stratasys stuff).I do have a programmer so you can reprogram the "chip" in the Stratasys spool holders, this allows you to use after-market ABS. But you have to spool it onto the Stratasys spools because they fit inside the carriers in the machine. So you can't feed a filament in from the outside. The respooling is a bit of a pain.Besides material costs, Stratasys has a stranglehold on parts. Far as I know the only authorized reseller of parts is Goengineer.com. That's all the bad stuff. Here is the good stuff:Heated enclosure, really great ABS printing. Pretty fast, too. You don't need to slice. You send the printer a STL file directly, and it figures out the support material and just prints it out.The support material is soluble in their "Waterworks" solution (it's a powder that you mix with water). This allows you to make complex things that would be hard or impossible to use break-away support. One of the examples that's built into the machine is a crescent wrench. Once you dissolve away the support, it works like a real wrench.I can send pics, answer questions, etc. I printed a part just before I decommissioned it, so I can send pics of that, too, just so you can see that it works.If you know of a school that would be interested I will totally donate it.I will also consider parting it out, but of course would rather sell it whole, since it works fine.Thanks -DanPS - don't even ask about shipping. This thing is big and heavy. I will consider meeting you somewhere in between Austin and Dallas, San Antonio, or Houston. But you'd have to really convince me to do that since I'd have to find someone to help me load it into the car.

----------

